# 11" GE DC Motor and Toyota Trans Electric Vehicle EV



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $700.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Feb-06-2011 18:37:18 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

